# Brake Rattle Noise on Bumps



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have started getting a rattle noise from the front left when I hit bumps. I tested it by driving over the yellow dots in the middle of the road at about 50mph. When I drive over the bumps I get a rattle noise. When I touch the brakes it stops. I decided to replace the brake pads and hardware to see if that would fix it, but I am still getting the rattle noise with new pads and hardware (a different brand of pads, too). Everything is torqued correctly and is tight. 

Today I lifted the car again to look around. There is no obvious play in the wheel and the suspension and bushings still all look like new. I have the Moog end links installed and I checked that they are still tight. I took a rubber mallet and tapped around on everything. When I hit the caliper I could hear the brake pads clank against the rotor. I grabbed the rotor and there is a small amount of play. The guide pins move in and out fine, but they also wobble a little. Is there supposed to be a little play in the calipers? Would replacing the guide pins fix this? Or, is this a problem with the caliper?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like the problem I had.
I should have (maybe still will) update my other thread about this issue:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...ter-front-pad-rotor-replacement-pad-slop.html

...but after some time the problem came back with the Wagner pads. I fabricated a small shim to put between the pad and the "groove" in the caliper bracket. Fixed that problem for good


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Sounds like the problem I had.
> I should have (maybe still will) update my other thread about this issue:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...ter-front-pad-rotor-replacement-pad-slop.html
> 
> ...but after some time the problem came back with the Wagner pads. I fabricated a small shim to put between the pad and the "groove" in the caliper bracket. Fixed that problem for good


Thanks for sharing that link. Sounds like the exact same problem. My last pads were the Akebono Proact pads. They were almost still new. The new pads are Wagner Thermoquiet. I don't think it is the pads. Must be the caliper. It is only happening in the left side on mine. 

I wonder if just changing the pins would fix this, or if I need to change the whole caliper. I might just buy a new set of pins and see what happens. Of course, it would be nice to have a brand new, clean, bright, caliper, but I don't want to do that unless I have to. 

How did you make your shim? What does it look like? 

As a side note, so far I like the Wagner pads much more than the Akebono pads.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> Thanks for sharing that link. Sounds like the exact same problem. My last pads were the Akebono Proact pads. They were almost still new. The new pads are Wagner Thermoquiet. I don't think it is the pads. Must be the caliper. It is only happening in the left side on mine.
> 
> I wonder if just changing the pins would fix this, or if I need to change the whole caliper. I might just buy a new set of pins and see what happens. Of course, it would be nice to have a brand new, clean, bright, caliper, but I don't want to do that unless I have to.
> 
> ...


Don't laugh, it works--- I took a piece of copper strapping, trimmed it to the dimensions I needed and formed it into an "L" shape. One "leg" of the L went between the pad and the groove where the pad sits, the other "leg" on the outboard side of the pad (in case it fell out, it would not fall towards the rotor). As far as thickness, I merely had to experiment by folding the strapping onto itself to make it thicker, and crushing it to fit.
I chose copper as it is easy to cut, fold, bend, mutilate at will 

I'll see if I can take a picture of it tomorrow if I've been unclear.


Edit: fwiw, I also changed my caliper pins...to no avail but ymmv.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

That's an interesting solution. I will have think about that. 

I have no idea how long I have had this rattle. I only noticed it recently when I was driving on a highway with the windows open and music off. I usually don't drive with the windows open (except the sunroof). And, I usually have my music up loud enough that I wouldn't hear anything anyway. LOL. 

Good to know that you tried to change the pins. I don't think I will try that then. I have never had brake rattle before on any car, and I always do my own brakes. I always replace the anti-rattle clips every time. It seems very strange to me.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I noticed that Source One Auto Parts has a complete caliper assembly with the bracket for $79. I could change that in less than an hour, so I might try it and see if it fixes the problem. 

I wonder if the "warped" rotors I had last year could have damaged the calipers.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I replaced the brake caliper brackets with all of the hardware including new brake caliper bracket mounting bolts and new caliper pins and bolts. All properly torqued to specs (same as before). Fixed: The rattle is gone. There must have been something wrong with one of those components.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I replaced the brake caliper brackets with all of the hardware including new brake caliper bracket mounting bolts and new caliper pins and bolts. All properly torqued to specs (same as before). Fixed: The rattle is gone. There must have been something wrong with one of those components.


Interesting and I hope it stays that way eh? 
Please report back because coincidentally enough, I'm not sure if my rattle is back. Sometimes I hear it (or I think I do) and sometimes not. Have to do more testing. ugh.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Interesting and I hope it stays that way eh?
> Please report back because coincidentally enough, I'm not sure if my rattle is back. Sometimes I hear it (or I think I do) and sometimes not. Have to do more testing. ugh.


I will keep you updated. 

One thing I noticed when I started this fix is that the new Wagner brakes were not wearing evenly. On the left inside pad, the leading edge of the pad had worn, but the trailing edge of the pad had not worn at all. They had only been on for about 2 weeks, and I only drive about 140-150 miles per week. I think something might have been sticking. After removing the old brake caliper mounting brackets, there is also a significant amount of play in the caliper pins to the mounting bracket. The pins can easily be moved side to side in the bracket using just my hands. The new caliper mounting brackets have no play at all. 

Also, in the past, I had always used the graphite brake grease on the pins. I did a lot of searching on the topic of brake rattle, and I realized that almost everywhere it says to use silicon grease paste (or silicon dielectric paste), on the pins. I didn't realize this until I saw a Youtube video that specifically said not to use brake grease on the pins. I never noticed it, but it even says to use silicon grease in the service manual. I have some silicon paste I got on Amazon, and used that instead. Maybe that makes a difference somehow. 

Here is the silicon grease I used on the pins. The container says it is perfect for brake caliper pins (I also never noticed that previously. I bought it for other purposes). 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016E5E59G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Another interesting thing I noticed: the service manual says to put high temp brake grease on the caliper mounting bracket before placing the anti-rattle clips on the bracket. But, it does not say to put anything on the clips themselves. 

Here is a quote from the 2014 service manual in the section about replacing the caliper mounting bracket. 

7. Apply a very thin coating of high temperature
silicone brake lubricant to the pad hardware mating
surfaces of the caliper bracket only. Refer to
Adhesives, Fluids, Lubricants, and Sealers on
page 5-48 for the recommended lubricant.

8. Install the brake pad retainer springs (1).

9. Install the brake pads (3) to the brake caliper
bracket.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting.
I looked at AllData for my 2012:

 1. Ensure the brake pad hardware mating surfaces are clean.
 2. Install the brake pad retainer springs (1) to the brake caliper bracket.
 Apply a thin coat of high temperature silicone lube to the brake pad retainers

Then I looked at AllData for your 2014:

1. Ensure the brake pad hardware mating surfaces are clean.

2. Install the brake pad retainer springs (1) to the brake caliper bracket.
Apply a thin coat of high temperature silicone lube to the brake pad retainers.

Why the difference? Odd  (difference in your service manual vs AllData for both years I mean)


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Had/Have the same issue. There are several post related to this. Tried 2 sets of Centric pads w/new hardware both times and the Wagner set w/new hardware that is currently on it now. After I put the Wagner Pads on it went away but a few months later it is back. Its super nasty outsid here in MI so Im just gonna wait and try the shim idea later.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

BlakeCary said:


> Had/Have the same issue. There are several post related to this. Tried 2 sets of Centric pads w/new hardware both times and the Wagner set w/new hardware that is currently on it now. After I put the Wagner Pads on it went away but a few months later it is back. Its super nasty outsid here in MI so Im just gonna wait and try the shim idea later.


Mine made the noise with the Akebono proact pads and the Wagner pads. Day 2 since replacing the caliper mounting brackets and no noise yet. If it comes back then I will replace the calipers as well.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I flushed the brake fluid today with Amsoil fluid. With the combination of the new mounting brackets, new pins, new Wagner pads and new fluid, the brakes work phenomenally. It takes virtually no pressure on the brake pedal to stop the car. It's more about how far I push the pedal then how hard I push, and I only have to push it a little bit to stop. They are working better than when the car was new.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Interesting.
> I looked at AllData for my 2012:
> 
> 1. Ensure the brake pad hardware mating surfaces are clean.
> ...


I think it might be a typo, but it's strange how clearly it says to put grease on the bracket only. The previous text was from the section for replacing the caliper mounting bracket. I checked the section for replacing the pads and it says something different. 

1. Ensure the brake pad hardware mating surfaces
are clean.
2. Install the brake pad retainer springs (1) to the
brake caliper bracket_
Apply a thin coat of high temperature silicone lube
to the brake pad retainers.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> I flushed the brake fluid today with Amsoil fluid. With the combination of the new mounting brackets, new pins, new Wagner pads and new fluid, the brakes work phenomenally. It takes virtually no pressure on the brake pedal to stop the car. It's more about how far I push the pedal then how hard I push, and I only have to push it a little bit to stop. They are working better than when the car was new.


I had a similar experience with my Cruze. I'm running the Akebono pads and Centric rotors. Between those and changing the brake fluid I barely have to press the brake pedal. I think its a combo of the factory pads being total crap and the brakes not being totally bled.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I wonder if that awesome (insert sarcasm here) expensive GMPP that I paid for will cover the Caliper Brackets? I know it doesnt cover ANYTHING that I want it to but maybe worth checking out.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I replaced the brake caliper brackets with all of the hardware including new brake caliper bracket mounting bolts and new caliper pins and bolts. All properly torqued to specs (same as before). Fixed: The rattle is gone. There must have been something wrong with one of those components.


Hey, me again  Just wondering how your new parts are working out for you? Noise still gone?

My noise is back for sure, and getting slowly worse and annoying. I may have to replace mine like you did.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Hey, me again  Just wondering how your new parts are working out for you? Noise still gone?
> 
> My noise is back for sure, and getting slowly worse and annoying. I may have to replace mine like you did.


My brakes are silent and working perfectly.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Still no rattle, and the brakes are working great.


----------

